# Disappointed, fed up - might be the end of Hunting for me..!



## spotty_pony (19 November 2013)

And not through being injured! I might just have gone off Hunting completely after a truly awful day (make than just over an hour!) out today with my local Hunt. It was a complete shambles if I am honest. 

People cutting each other up on their way into fences, lots of fallers and loose horses. Including one young girl left to try and catch her galloping horse in a very large arable field while the whole field just rode off and left her. Said horse ended up jumping into a ditch and getting stuck whilst trying to get through a hedge!  

My boy can be a little sharp with his back end when he is excited, usually when waiting to jump a fence which I know so I tend to ride him on as soon as there a space and wait as little as possible. This was nigh on impossible today and resulted in him kicking two people! Of course, I wasn't pleased about it - but I did calmly explain that horses are unpredictable and is common knowledge that if you ride up a horse's backend in any situation/discipline then you are risking being kicked. One of the horses which he kicked was leaping around all over the place, backing up and spinning in circles and I had been trying to avoid them all morning but they insisted on letting their horse run into mine from behind. The other person (who is regularly out Hunting and should know better) was standing and walking around again right up his backend and resulted in them, themselves getting kicked - that's how close they were. They shouted and swore at me and told me to 'belt him'. Which I didn't as said horse will buck more if he is smacked so I tend to use my voice rather than the whip. It was pointed out that he was not wearing a red ribbon, to which I repied; 'He used to wear one, but the Secretary told me not to as she said she has seen what he does and he isn't a kicker - only when people don't ride sensibly and so shouldn't be labelled one'. So I haven't been doing although if I do go out again, I am going to wear one regardless of what she says. 

And then things got a bit too hairy and people started jumping metal gates and the 'gate openers' were non-existent and grumbled when I asked them if they would mind opening a gate next to a fence onto a track as they wanted to jump it themselves! I'm finding I was just worrying too much about my boy slipping over or injuring himself today and really wasn't enjoying it. Over half of the field were not on horses owned by themselves and were riding them like machines - I just can't do that to my boy.  So I decided to go home, was very upset! 

I am now considering whether it is really worth the money and the worry to bother going again. This is my fourth season and Hunting has literally been one of my favourite things to do - I used to look forward to it so much! It seems to have lost it's appeal to me now though and having had quite a few people look down on my little horse, and not speak to me because I'm from a different class to them, not sure I want to continue. Are all hunts like this or should I try a different one - maybe on a more sedate day? 

Really fed up, disappointed and confused.  Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share.


----------



## marmalade76 (19 November 2013)

Gate openers?? never heard of those, gate shutters, yes (was once a regular gate shutter myself) and I would say that if you're the only one using a gate you should open and shut it yourself.

I would also say that if there's any chance of your horse kicking it should have a ribbon as then most will give you a wide berth and if they do get kicked you can't say they weren't warned.

If this lot really are mad and unhelpful, try a different hunt


----------



## Countryman (19 November 2013)

I'd say definitely don't give up hunting! All hunts are different, so if your old pack has become a bit mad, don't be worried about finding a nearby pack who are more sedate or have smaller fields. A local harrier pack might be ideal for you, if you have any in your area?


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (20 November 2013)

I to have a similar horse who can buck out when excited, alltho touch wood this was only in her first season. I don't wear a ribbon, now except on days where it can be busy ie even if I just take her to the meet on Boxing Day. But I make it my responseablity to get her back end out of the way, not just assume that the person behind me knows her. Quite often I won't jump at the beginning, as it helps settle her down, and also means that my the time I jump there's normally less people out, I tend to stay out all day.

Where you out with your normal pack, I also think that if you don't want to jump the gate you wait until those who want to, have, and then open it. Most hunts have it so that the gateshutters are there to shut the gates for the jumping field to keep up as best they can and quite often the non jumpers do their own gates depending where they've had to go.

I wouldn't not go hunting again just because of one bad experience. And yes in some hunts not all own their own horses, but quite often it's these people who help alot towards hunt funds.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (20 November 2013)

I would also add that if your horse does kick out AT ALL, you must wear a red ribbon. It is unfortunate that, at times, you will all be crowded up close to each other and the majority of horses are fine to do that but if yours is likely to kick out then you have to be responsible for warning others. Sometimes it just can't be helped if everyone is crowding round going through a gate or someplace similar. At least if you are wearing a red ribbon, people can give you room and avoid being kicked as well as you not being barged into.

My horse was double barrelled a couple of weeks ago out cubbing when we were just all standing still chatting and had been standing there for about 10 minutes. I was about 10 ft away from the horse that kicked us and it suddenly, without warning, reversed at high speeds and let rip. My horse ended up with a large haematoma on his neck and a total fear of other horses backends and swishing tails. I missed being booted by about a foot. The horse that kicked us wasn't wearing a red ribbon. Even if it was, you would have thought I was safe enough and far enough away from it to avoid being kicked.  This just goes to show that horses are unpredictable - noone could have predicted us being kicked but it just happened. The girl will now always wear a red ribbon. Your horse kicked 2 people yesterday therefore it is a kicker. You must wear a red ribbon.

I've also never heard of gate openers. Gate shutters definitely!! I think if everyone is jumping and you don't want to, it is up to you to open the gate to get through it and shut it behind you. Well - that's what we do. When we gateshut, we are not expected to hang about waiting for people. We shut the gates that the majority of the field go through. If there are people lagging behind, they shut the gate. Gate shutters need to stay with the field in case we go through fields with stock in and the gates have to be shut immediately.

Sorry you had a rubbish day and are obviously feeling a bit cross about it all. Sounds as though you were out with a big pack, perhaps find another smaller pack and hunt with them but don't give up!! Do wear a red ribbon though. You'd hate it if you got too close to someone else who wasn't wearing a red ribbon and they kicked you and broke your horses leg or yours. You'd moan about them not wearing a ribbon. Same applies to you!!


----------



## RunToEarth (20 November 2013)

If your horse is known to kick, even in excitement, it should be at the back really, people DO get too close to you out hunting, I can't understand why you would put your horse in the middle of what sounds like a busy field knowing that. 

Are the gate shutters proper gate shutters - RE are they allocated per day and named on the meet card? When I was with RH it was basically just down to whoever was at the back of the field which ended up being the same two people every week and I can understand that would get very annoying. 

I don't enjoy stop start hunting with lots of queuing and waiting about, but not all hunts are like that - usually the better country there is to go at, the more punters you will have out and the danger increases. I wouldn't let it put you off hunting altogether, perhaps just go visiting for a while? Are you a subscriber? I really enjoy our country and the field sizes, I went visiting with the Cottesmore two seasons ago and it really scared me how inconsiderate people were, I suppose it is just the days you pick and the country you choose!


----------



## irishdraft (20 November 2013)

I am of the same opinion as other posters, if you know your horse kicks in any situation, then it is up to you to keep out of other peoples way, even in a small field you can get crowding or queueing at jumps, unfortunately it is a down side of hunting. Also in my hunt if you were the only one wanting to go thru the gate then it would be up to you to open & shut said gate, however someone would probably wait with you and we certainly would not leave someone with a loose horse, most of the field would wait for horse to be caught & person back on board. I wouldnt give up for one bad day though thats just life !


----------



## Goldenstar (20 November 2013)

Whatever you where told about your horse in the past it's kicked two horses now so it must never hunt without a red ribbon and you need to keep out of the field in gateways etc.
I have never come across gate openers with us if you want the gate opened you wait till all have jumped then open it yourself and then shut it.
Perhaps try a quiet day next time or a different pack we have meets where I avoid taking a young horse.


----------



## jess_asterix (22 November 2013)

If you horse kicks it should wear a red ribbon, unfortunately out hunting horses get excited and if people don't know your horse kicks they won't give you as much space, it should also be on your mind that you should keep out of the way when in tight spaces and make the person behind aware of the red ribbon if they are getting too close. 

Also re gate openers, we have allocated gate duty days where 2 people will be there they will open a gate if the field master requests them to do so but if not they just follow the field master and then close any gates behind us which they are asked to. Any one who decides to not follow the field over a jump and wants to go round is responsible for opening and closing the gate themselves as gate shutters may also want to jump to.


----------



## Hackie (22 November 2013)

I agree. I had a horse that I considered a kicker.  He'd kicked three horse/people in the three years I owned him, and all in circumstances where he'd been provoked (for want of a better word), i.e. a horse too close behind him, or he was in a particularly bad mood after competing for two days (he WAS the grumpiest horse imaginable).  I can imagine that the fractious environment of a hunt would have been the type of scenario that would set him off.

But I knew he was capable of it, and so warned EVERYONE, all the time.  Its the only responsible thing to do.


----------



## L&M (22 November 2013)

Sorry you had a bad day.......

However I think it is your responsibility to put a red ribbon in for future days, and not to be based on the Sec's opinion.


----------



## Amymay (22 November 2013)

I must say I used to love hunting my little mare.  And we had quite a few fun seasons.  However, the minute she turned in to a kicker was the minute I stopped hunting her.

Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Doormouse (22 November 2013)

I am afraid that whatever the circumstances and indeed however stupidly others may have been riding the fact is, your horse kicked them and so you are in the wrong. Suppose that had been a child and your horse had broken its leg or worse, you would never have forgiven yourself and I'm afraid no matter how hard they try, children cannot always keep out of the way and certainly won't think to if there is no red ribbon. As for the stigma of wearing a red ribbon, well, all my horses wear them simply because I don't want anyone galloping into my horse, as have had some serious damage done to one of mine, and the ribbon certainly discourages people.

They are called 'gate shutters' not 'gate openers'. If you are unable or unwilling to follow the majority of the field over a fence you must be prepared to open the necessary gates to go round and close them behind you.

I am sure you will find some smaller hunts that may be more suitable for you and your horse where the pressure of queuing etc is much reduced.


----------



## becca1305 (28 November 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Gate openers?? never heard of those, gate shutters, yes (was once a regular gate shutter myself) and I would say that if you're the only one using a gate you should open and shut it yourself.

I would also say that if there's any chance of your horse kicking it should have a ribbon as then most will give you a wide berth and if they do get kicked you can't say they weren't warned.

If this lot really are mad and unhelpful, try a different hunt 

Click to expand...

This ^^. Would re-echo try a different hunt (wearing a red ribbon), perhaps one that usually has a smaller field would suit better? I can see why you weren't impressed with the field leaving a young girl and loose horse and this would also encourage me to try a new hunt.


----------



## FoxBuster (29 November 2013)

Everyone has bad days out hunting. Ive been hunting for over 20 years and have bad days every season. 

Rule 1:  the most important. If your horse bucks when excited, kicks, swishes its tail near others, leaps off all fours ANYTHING which could cause an altrecation with another rider the horse should 100% have a red marker in its tail! No questions about it. It is 100% your fault if your horse strikes someone elses. You take the risk taking it out hunting knowing what it is capable of. If people choose to ignore red markers by running up your horse or standing too close then its up to them. 

Im taking a new horse this weekend Ive no idea if hes hunted before but i WILL be warning people to keep away from me. I WILL have a green and red marker in his tail and i WILL be towards the back of the field if he doesnt behave.

Unfortunately the newer (not all!!) and some older members of the field will always think its their right of way. Hunting etiquette is going out of the window these days! 

Rule 2: If you dont jump, find an alternative! Its not someone elses job to provide you with one. If you go out again then ask at the meet if there is a non jumping group you can follow, or ask around to see if someone knows the country better than yourself and see if you can tag along if they also dont jump. Its about asking, not assuming!!

Rule 3: If someone falls off then assist where possible. Did you to stop and help the young girl at the time? 
Young people shouldnt be without chaperons in my opinion anyway. 

It sounds to me like youve endured a typical days hunting to be honest, people getting kicked, falling off, getting barged out of the way and jumping stuff you wouldnt normally jump. It doesnt sound like its the hunts fault its just your opinion and in my opinion you wont find a ''nice quiet'' hunt to go with. Unless you travel to a country with no jumps! 

Try your hunt again and go prepared. Let your opinions go a little and take a hipflask! Things might not seem so bad then and you might not need ''gate openers'' haha! 

Good hunting!


----------

